# spring/summer clip for my spoo



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I like the idea of a Miami with the corded head and tail and bracelets... I really am anxious to see the cording when it is done.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I really like a #2 snap on comb for a spoo. In fact that is about my favorite length for any trim but it looks especially nice on a dark dog. You could also so up a couple of sizes to as much as an inch on the body without having to worry about having to do much to avoid matting. A #2 would be great I think. This is of course coming from a person who does ANYTHING to avoid going as short as an actual blade on a dog. A #2 is very similar to a 4f blade and if I can't do a comb I usually do a 4. Any shorter than that looks shaved and is a no no no no no NO for me. Honestly I don't even like a 4 on my own dogs. I only do it on an occasional client dog.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

setting the bracelets (i have the book) is intimidating to me. what's a good way to do that?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Setting bracelets are fairly easy it is the rounding of them that can be hard but since you are cording then yeah! no round shaping. First I do the hind legs & I start just above the hock & I mean above the highest point on the back of the hock & then I angle my line from hock forward downwards. So, it is lower on the front part of the hock & higher on the back. For the front legs at least to start I always go higher & then start to take shorter. But a good rule of thumb is to have an even line (imaginary) from hind legs straight across to the front legs. I use my comb as a guideline & reference point.

As for body you can use any length you want since this is usually a clip with many names the Miami, Clown, Bikini & St. Tropez. So it can go as short as a #7 body & legs up to a #4. I like a very real distinction between legs & bracelets so I tend to go shorter in the 5-7 range. but this is an individual taste difference, body structure, & coat play a role in how short one goes.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks. it will be a month probably before i do this because it's still cooler here, but i'm planning! we had a few warm days and temperance is fairly thick coated and getting hot.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

one more question re: miami ... what can i do w/ her clip to grow out for next winter after spring summer in this clip? i'd hate to put her in a miami, start cording her bracelets (if i opt to do that) ... and then be kind of stuck with that look since i'm cording bracelets.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

faerie said:


> one more question re: miami ... what can i do w/ her clip to grow out for next winter after spring summer in this clip? i'd hate to put her in a miami, start cording her bracelets (if i opt to do that) ... and then be kind of stuck with that look since i'm cording bracelets.


Well.... I suppose you could always just let the legs grow out to the same length as the corded poms and then scissor. OR you'd have to scissor the cords off which would be no good since it takes a looooonng time to properly cord. I honestly doubt they will be really corded by the end of summer but I could be wrong. Everything I've ever read says it takes much longer than that so by default you kind of commit to a style. 
Anyway growing her out she could have brushed and sissored legs with corded bottoms and it could be very similar in length. 

How is the topknot coming ?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I guess you could grow out to a HCC for the cooler months. That way the head, tail & bracelets are corded & the body is still warm.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> How is the topknot coming ?


it's coming along really well. every day i'll separate a few mats which helps to tighten them up. i'm misting with water and scrunching. the mats i avoided are now welcomed! heh!
lol, i'm not sure yet what to do w/ her body. the miami could be cute or a short hcc like i did ... or just clip her short. poodle hair! it grows! so many things to do!

here is a pic of her tk just 2.5 weeks in. and it gets more and more tight daily!

topknot by faerie made, on Flickr


2 weeks in cording. she's getting more of these. i mist daily, scrunch and separate. by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It's coming along  Isn't it funny how now you're exciting about controlled matting lol. 

I still vote for the Miami which is incredibly ironic coming from me lol.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm leaning that way too ... and if i eff it up, i can take them off and she'll be short w/ crazy tk and tail


----------

